# Suspended cast iron tub



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

This is a first for me


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow! Your install?


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

No, saw it yesterday on a job.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Ive done a few in the past for a sunken tub in bathrooms, they come out really nice..cant do it that way for fiberglass tubs, you have to build a platform so you can set them in concrete...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

That's cool!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> No, saw it yesterday on a job.


I see a dry vent, didn't want to say it if it was your install.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I've never seen copper pipe used Ina jacuzzi type tun before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

It's called a flat vent in my neck of the woods.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Maybe they are wet venting tub through lav? If trap is 2", you can go 4' to vent under Illinois code.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Plumbus said:


> It's called a flat vent in my neck of the woods.


Correct, flat or dry vent.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I've never seen copper pipe used Ina jacuzzi type tun before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats gota be an old tub..kohler use to use copper , before newer technology went to all plastic components...
I have an old kolher 2 person tub the supply house gave me for my man cave and its all copper and about 20 plus years old...


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

rwh said:


> Maybe they are wet venting tub through lav? If trap is 2", you can go 4' to vent under Illinois code.


That's what I was thinking also. Wet vent Under the NSPC you can go 8ft on 2" trap arm.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

If it is a wet vent shouldn't it be rolled up?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

paultheplumber1 said:


> If it is a wet vent shouldn't it be rolled up?


Not here. Has to come off side. Dry vent comes off vertical or max 45° from vertical


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Here in WI, a wet vent can come off side, vertical or anywhere in between.

A dry vent (individual vent), your vent tee has to be at least rolled above the spring line to vertical.

Reason being is if drain and/or wet vent clogged, you can clean out through the fixture that goes through the wet vent.

Say that is a dry vent in the picture, if that vent clogs, it would be pretty hard to clean that portion of the vent. 

Also wet vents are usually pipe size bigger which you can wye off on the side. Individual are minimum size, which need to be above spring line. Here drains are designed to flow half full.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Neat setup, never seen that before 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

It's cool to learn here about what you can and cannot do. Here we can wet vent a whole bathroom on a single lav line as long as it's rolled up. Wet or dry coming straight out is not allowed.


----------



## bdaltonph (Nov 23, 2014)

Here in NJ. We can vent a whole bathroom group off an 1 1/2 wet vent. As long as it's arranged correctly.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

rwh said:


> Maybe they are wet venting tub through lav? If trap is 2", you can go 4' to vent under Illinois code.


Yep, wet vent minimum of two inches. Can reduce to 1 1/2" when it turns dry, provided horizontal max distance complies.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, it's a dry vent.
What gets me is the actual installation. I looked through a lot of Kohler installation instructions and found nothing that would allow this type of install.
That tub is 500#, plus 30 gallons water and bubba taking a sponge bath is gonna tip the scales at a 1000# plus.
It obviously hasnt gone anywhere but thats a lot of weight on a 1/4" lip,not to mention that there are no joist hangers. 
It could have been supported, the area underneath was unfinished storage space.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry to have started the vent discussion. The work is nice and neat otherwise.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Years back Chicago used to require copper on whirlpools "because they didn't allow plastic pipe",don't know if they still do.I haven't installed one in quite a few years.House I'm in now they took a K-716 and dropped it in the floor like a sunken tub,hanging down in the garage ceiling in a soffit,a 12# sledge fixed that problem.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Okay, so what is supporting this couple hundred pound tub, and that's without water and bather? Is it a drop-in deck mounted tub? 2x6 stringers?


----------



## Rob85 (Oct 17, 2016)

That is bad ass. First time i see this. WhaT state is this in?


----------

